# New Puppy Training Schedule?



## EverSummer (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a brand new puppy (Wesson) that I want to do schutzhund with, so I really want to be sure that he has a strong base to start off with and that I don't skip something that he will need for later. A training schedule or calendar would be perfect, especially if it could tell me when different activities are age appropriate!

I know to feed him his meals on a scent pad, and do bite work with a rag, and get him stayed on his focus, but what else do I need to be sure I am incorporating right now? I want to make sure I don't miss any steps as this is my first try at this! Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can give me!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Have you found a club to train with yet? Probably the best advice I could give is to go out and find a club you feel comfortable with. Visit a few different clubs if you can. Bring the puppy with on visits for socialization.

USCA Clubs in TX
USA - South Central Clubs

GSDCA-WDA Clubs in TX
clubs_reg6

I can’t find any DVG Clubs in TX sorry. 

I also like Louise Jollyman’s site. Here’s the puppy page with some good tips;
Schutzhund-Training.com - Puppy Tips

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are varying opinions on how much or how little to do with a puppy, but in my opinion the most important thing is that no matter what methods you choose, make your puppy feel like he's the most awesome thing in the world. That doesn't mean getting away with bad behaviors, but there should always be a positive end in your training and make sure to always reinforce desirable behaviors and encourage him to play and interact with you.


----------



## EverSummer (Sep 26, 2012)

I had already searched for clubs in my area, but none of them are close enough for me to be able to attend. 



Vinnie said:


> Have you found a club to train with yet? Probably the best advice I could give is to go out and find a club you feel comfortable with. Visit a few different clubs if you can. Bring the puppy with on visits for socialization.
> 
> USCA Clubs in TX
> USA - South Central Clubs
> ...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

EverSummer said:


> I had already searched for clubs in my area, but none of them are close enough for me to be able to attend.


Sorry if this is a dumb question then but I'm curious, how are you going to train the puppy in SchH if all the clubs are too far away for you?

It might be more feasible to look for a sport/training that is more obtainable for you. There are so many different things to do and train with your dog.


----------



## EverSummer (Sep 26, 2012)

I am hoping to be able to train Wesson all of the early, basic maneuvers on my own. I could drive to one of the clubs, but not often due to distance, so the more advanced training will be slowed down. I just want to make sure my pup has the best foundation I can give him.



Vinnie said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question then but I'm curious, how are you going to train the puppy in SchH if all the clubs are too far away for you?
> 
> It might be more feasible to look for a sport/training that is more obtainable for you. There are so many different things to do and train with your dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Contact the clubs, there may be someone in a club that lives nearer to you that you could train with. Many club members travel a couple hours to train and are spread out from where the club actually meets(you may have someone right in your location!).
I'd rather have some instruction and support as a newbie than try to figure it out on my own.

I agree with Liesje's post, your pup needs to think he is all that and then some. So build the confidence and build your bond while shaping his manners.


----------



## coldwetnose (Jan 22, 2010)

Go visit the clubs *NOW*, _before_ you get your puppy. Zip your lips for the first hour, watch and learn, then start asking questions 
You can start learning now, before your pup arrives. You may even find a generous soul at one of the clubs that will let you hold the line on one of their dogs etc to get the full experience. I'm sure once you show a real interest, more than one person will sit and talk you through some good puppy raising ideas. The *very first ste*p though, is getting a puppy thats _genetically predisposed to actually do the work_. Otherwise you are in for a long hard road.
Make sure you get the puppy out to see and experience different sights, sounds and footing etc. Downtown sidewalks, Starbucks etc etc.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Each puppy is going to be different based on their temperment. What you could do with one dog at 4 months old- you may not be able to do with another dog until 6 months. I drive an hour every weekend to go to our Schutzhund/Protection trainer. We have people that only come once a month or so due to cost, busy schedules etc. I agree- go to the club and watch and learn. You should try to bring the pup to a training session at least once or month or so so you can adjust the training to your pups progress and abilities. Good luck and be forwarned.. it is very very addictive!


----------

